# State Game Areas Closed To Hunting?



## CrazyJ (Dec 17, 2004)

*Acording to the 2004 Hunting & Trapping guide page 46:*
*---------------------------------------------------------*

"All state parks and recreation areas are closed to hunting from April 1 through September 14, except in areas designated open during the early September Canada goose season and spring turkey season.

It is illegal to target shoot in a state park or recreation area, except at designated shooting ranges at Bald Mountain Recreation Area, Island Lake Recreation Area, Ortonville Recreation Area and Pontiac Lake Recreation Area. Unless on a designated shooting range, or an area open to hunting during established seasons, or participating in an officially sanctioned field trial, all firearms in state parks and recreation areas must be unloaded in barrel and magazine.

Contact the individual park for more information on hunting opportunities at Michigan State Parks and Recreation Areas. To make camping reservations, call 800-44-Parks."
*---------------------------------------------------------* 

*My Question is, Are state game areas closed to hunting/shooting also? Specificly Port Huron state game area.*


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

SGA's are not State parks or Recreation areas.
Each one is different than the others.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, state game areas are specifically for hunting. There could be some state game areas where target shooting is prohibited, for example the Gourdneck State Game Area of Center St., in Portage you can't target practice and certain weapons are prohibited for hunting. You have to check for the specific game area.

This will provide you a map and rules to whatever game area you want to know more about.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31657--,00.html


----------



## CrazyJ (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks guys.
Boehr, i had already read the rules for port huron state game area, and it didnt say anything about being closed to hunting or shooting, nor have i seen any signs posted around the area(s). I figured i could hunt and shoot there all year round, but i just wanted to be sure. I'll prolly check with the local DNR field office just to be positive.
I'd hate to be standing there saying to the CO "But the guy on the internet said.."  
Again, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I understand which is why I sometimes recommend calling the local office. I will never know enough to answer questions for the entire state but I learn something almost everyday myself.


----------

